# Indentification/Information for 80's(?) Bear compound bow



## jguynn (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, 200 views and no answers, not even guesses, so I'll ask two questions. 1. Is there more information that I can include that will help in identification? 2. Is there a better place for me to ask this (or this site or anywhere else)?

It is not like it's of the utmost importance or anything, but I would like to have some idea of what I've got.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you check with the Bear archery web site they have a help section & if you send them pics they can help you ID the year of the bow as they helped me with an old Bear Polar. Good Luck.


----------

